# Aviary Heating



## Tayswain (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi, I have a aviary with cockatiels and budgies, but at this time of year I always start to worry about the cold for my birds. I do have a long tube heater on a thermostat, but I don't think it gives out enough heat. I have considered buying another heater, but I'm not sure which would be the best to buy. I want it to be warm, but not too costly to run. Does anyone have any advice? If anyone already has a heater in their aviary, do you know roughly how expensive it is to run? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum,I have 2 aviaries with budgies and canaries I have a tubular heater which I put on when it gets really cold the birds can cope with the cold but not draughts I also give mine some warm egg food (I mix it with a drop of warm water and give it to them in the afternoon they love it


----------



## Tayswain (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the advice. However, I make my own egg food and so it is already quite moist. If I add warm water to it, I think it will become too runny. It's good advice for people using dry egg food though.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Depends what you mean by aviary?...open to the air,or an enclosed shed?


----------

